
Oscilloscope Music - WestCoastJustin
http://www.jerobeamfenderson.net/tagged/oscilloscope
======
PavlovsCat
This is wonderful! Is there more stuff that uses oscilloscopes for graphics?
There really ought to be. I know of one similar thing, Youscope from 2007:
[http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=31592](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=31592)

~~~
userbinator
Oscillofun, 2012:
[http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=58317](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=58317)

The signal that generates the sound is actually the same as the one that
generates the graphics.

------
yhvh
Clark - Riff through the fog
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efnsrLg03e4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efnsrLg03e4)

~~~
geden
And the detail behind the technique:

[http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/en_uk/blog/witness-the-
an...](http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/en_uk/blog/witness-the-analogue-
future-of-clarks-oscilloscope-driven-phosphor-show)

and

Clark - Superscope
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKYrwuxLZtY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKYrwuxLZtY)

------
larme
Korg has something similar on 3DS:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lpq3FpKPX68](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lpq3FpKPX68)

------
snarfy
Reminds me of aphex twin:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9xMuPWAZW8&t=4m55s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9xMuPWAZW8&t=4m55s)

------
ganzuul
Reminds me of the PDP-1 Snowflake demo.

